# Hiking Footwear



## vdk03 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have always been a firm believer in a hiking boot that has good ankle support and is completey waterproof. I have been shopping around for a new pair and find that more and more people are going with lowcut hiking shoes that are vented instead of being waterproof. What do you guys/gals wear when you go hiking?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Depends.  Most times I wear my Asolo 520's for "hiking:"


----------



## bigbog (Jun 15, 2011)

Vasque Wasatch GTX  (Wide)....
Kind of a middle-of-the-road boot...nubuck (pseudo)leather, poly midsoles.    They work well with my rigid forefoot...and I log as much time in brooks, muck and on treetrunks, dry and wet as much as on a serious ascents/descents over ~400'.  Thus they're comfortable and support my narrow ankle area and high volume over the instep really well....


$.01


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I picked up a pair or Merrell trail hiking shoes.  They are pretty lightweight, and I can wear them to work.  Great ventilation.  Ok for impromptu hikes after work, but I feel every acorn and I often find I'd like some better ankle support.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got some friends who work up on Mt. Washington.  They all swear by Limmer

http://www.limmerboot.com/#


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 15, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I picked up a pair or Merrell trail hiking shoes.  They are pretty lightweight, and I can wear them to work.  Great ventilation.  Ok for impromptu hikes after work, but I feel every acorn and I often find I'd like some better ankle support.



Merrells are definitely super comfortable but they are not very durable. I've had a few pair over the years and they tend to wear out very quickly. IMHO they are best suited to the very casual hiker.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got some friends who work up on Mt. Washington. They all swear by Limmer
> 
> http://www.limmerboot.com/#


 
Limmers are legit.  Still handmade in NH, yes?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

According to the website, they shifted production to Bavaria in the 70s


----------



## thorski (Jun 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Depends.  Most times I wear my Asolo 520's for "hiking:"




These are the best boots ever. I bought a pair of these for work as well.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I have a pair of asolo's to that i've been really happy with as well.. but i'm definitely looking into a lighter trail shoe/boot whatever you want to call it with good support but not so heavy.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> ^ I have a pair of asolo's to that i've been really happy with as well.. but i'm definitely looking into a lighter trail shoe/boot whatever you want to call it with good support but not so heavy.



Me too. Hard to find a lighter shoe with decent/real support.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

Which one of you are walking around in these?


----------



## thorski (Jun 15, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> ^ I have a pair of asolo's to that i've been really happy with as well.. but i'm definitely looking into a lighter trail shoe/boot whatever you want to call it with good support but not so heavy.



I bought a pair of merrell Trail Gloves for a lighter pair and they are good so far. They also seem like they will be great for kayaking.


----------



## thorski (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't logged a ton of miles with my Obozs.  But I have been happy with them so far...


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

thorski said:


>



those look pretty sweet.... I train for my running in light sneakers (adidas zeros) but those are almost to light for me.. i scuff the top of my foot a lot and take lots of diggers haha, those five finger shoes would never work for me but i like the looks of those and I really like Merrell as a brand.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 15, 2011)

o3jeff,
Seems like in the real outdoors they'll lose a little stability once you step/land on something not exactly dead center...y/n?   Look like a paddling/boating/kayaking shoe.....


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I have timberlands, that I've been using for paragliding as well for ankle protection


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a pair of asolos a few years back that I loved. I put quite a few miles on them, even took them to the shoe repair shop when they finally blew out and got another year or so out of em. They seem awfully pricey today, and I dont really like the looks of how eyes (where the lace gets strung) are hinged, kinda looks like it could be a chink in the chain. I do like the way the merrells fit and they're not quite as pricey. I dont picture myself buying anything but a waterproof boot for hiking. Thanks for the input.


----------



## gladerider (Jun 21, 2011)

i have a pair of Salomon Quest 4D GTX and am very happy with them. i don't do ice climbing so these work for me fine. awesome support.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm Old-School...Seemeless High-Top Leathers... kind of a Chuck Taylor standard...


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 26, 2011)

*varies*

generally I'm in my Asolo fsn 95's. these are stiff; took a long time to break in, but if I lace them just right they're super comfortable and offer great toe protection and ankle support, as well as being goretex.Very tight and visibly smaller than my other boots. I also use some Rockport xcs which are a lo-cut waterproof shoe, which almost cost me an ankle the other day. Winters I'm often in my waterproof Timberlands, due to the fact I can go with heavy socks in these clodhoppers.

If you're looking into Asolo, check out Sierra Trading Post. They carry a lot of hiking boots, Merrell, columbia etc...


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Went from the Asolo Power Matic 500s from a couple years ago to Garmont Zenith Mid GTX this spring.

Asolo makes a nice boot. I really liked the Power Matic while I had them, they took me down the Long Trail thru-hiking and many many more miles before then. The soles on them are delaminating which is a bummer, I kind of expected more from such an expensive boot even though they probably have 500 or so miles on them. Shoe Goo should extend their life for a little while.

But when it comes down to it, they are *such ridiculous overkill*. I fell in love with the Garmonts and the light hiker boot variety right away. All you're doing wearing full leather is weighing down your legs and making it harder on yourself. And I have a left ankle that likes to turn on me, I haven't had any more of a problem with the Garmonts than I did with the Asolo. Never going back.


----------



## tomcat (Jul 3, 2011)

I hike a lot of miles, mostly in Maine and a fair bit in the Whites.  I've been hiking in low shoes for a long time.  I hiked the AT in high boots but learned to hike lighter so I can get away with the low cuts and I have strong ankles.  I used a pair of Vasque trail runners for a few years including a through hike of the Cohos Trail.  They were great except northern NH is wet and the shoes were not waterproof.  I moved into a pair of Merrell Moab low GTX.  They fit great but the treads aren't the best in wet conditions.  The only backpacking I've done in them was a two day extended peak bagging 40 mile version of the  Pemi Loop.  All in all they were good, my feet stayed dry but I had issues, especially in the Garfield Shelter area which was swimming with water.  In all fairness I probably would of had footing issues in any shoe.  I have had issues with the footing in the Moabs on wet rocks though in Baxter State Park, Bigelows, and Acadia.  My Vasques were much more sure footed.
Now I am in a pair of Keen Targhee II Low.  I haven't used them enough to form an opinion yet as I just got them.
Living in Northern New England I must have something waterproof as the trails I hike usually involve some wet areas.  I prefer a low cut and something with a chunkier sole to take a rocky 3-4000 foot decent without sore feet.  The Keen seemed to fit the bill on all these.
In the winter I use a Technica light mountaineering boot.  I forget the name as they are 10 years old now but they are rough out one piece leather, very luggy mountaineering sole and crampon compatible and bomb proof without killing my feet.


----------



## threecy (Jul 3, 2011)

This time of year I use La Sportivas on the trails, depending upon what I plan to expect - Wildcat GTX when I want some waterproof qualities and the Raptor when I prefer not to have the waterproof quality (after awhile, waterproof tends to keep the water in).  Good fit, excellent grip, decent durability.

Blew out Vasques and Merrells quickly (after 2-4 weeks each).  Worst ankle sprain I ever had hiking was wearing Asolos, allegedly for ankle protection.  Found Montrails to be comfortable but not at all grippy.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 3, 2011)

appreciate the info. on the ankles. I roll my ankle on occasion, but seem to catch myself and basically let my leg collapse before anything sprains. Hiking in the Whites in a few weeks, and been thinking of wearing my lo-cut Rockports. They're so comfortable, while my Asolos have my feet on fire on occasion. Dayhikes, figuring on Franconia Ridge loop, and Mt. Adams/maybe Jefferson. What do you think about lo cut shoes for these hikes?


----------



## threecy (Jul 6, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> Dayhikes, figuring on Franconia Ridge loop, and Mt. Adams/maybe Jefferson. What do you think about lo cut shoes for these hikes?



I personally prefer low cuts on those hikes during summer.  I prefer larger boots in summer in muddy/high water/thick bushwhacking conditions.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks. I'm going to bring my Asolos and the Rockports, but will try the Rockports out first. Bought a pair of semi-dressy Rockports as well, real comfortable and soft sole. Never wear them, might give them a shot as well......ah, the beauty of base camping day trips:wink:


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> According to the website, they shifted production to Bavaria in the 70s



I think it's a two part company.  Custom stuff is made at their place in Intervale and the stock boots are made in Bavaria.  I think they may even be treated as two seperate companies, not sure, but I did notice when doing further research, once website for Limmer is called Limmer and Sons (Custom Boots) and then there is Limmer Boots (Stock Boots).


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone else have an opinion on a light weight mid for some ankle support since I too always roll my ankle. Was thinking the Merrell Moabs since all my past Merrell have fit me perfectly.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wear your ski boots hiking. You will never have an ankle support issue again.


----------



## marcski (Feb 21, 2012)

I am another fan of the Asolo 95 FSN:  







As mentioned above, Sierra Trading Post always seem to have them at a very good price:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/as...lterString=mens-footwear~d~11/&colorFamily=72


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else have an opinion on a light weight mid for some ankle support since I too always roll my ankle. Was thinking the Merrell Moabs since all my past Merrell have fit me perfectly.



I just returned a pair of the Moabs, I will say that they were comfortable, but they didn't last well at all. After three months of use the sole started to separate from the shoe thus making them no longer waterproof. If it was me and I had ankle troubles I would sacrifice the weight and go for a nice pair of leather boots with better support. I really like the Irish Setter "elk" (?) series. A heavier boot but they will not crap out after a few months.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> I just returned a pair of the Moabs, I will say that they were comfortable, but they didn't last well at all. After three months of use the sole started to separate from the shoe thus making them no longer waterproof. If it was me and I had ankle troubles I would sacrifice the weight and go for a nice pair of leather boots with better support. I really like the Irish Setter "elk" (?) series. A heavier boot but they will not crap out after a few months.



Thanks, I have a pair of Vasque Wasatch(older version), but was hoping for something a little lighter. From reading the Merrell reviews on the Moabs, they either last or are garbage.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just wear your ski boots hiking. You will never have an ankle support issue again.



Forgot to add that I might need some traction too.


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 21, 2012)

+1 for the Asolo's. A bit pricey but I have had good experiences with them in the past.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Forgot to add that I might need some traction too.



Geez you really want it all huh?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> Geez you really want it all huh?



Will the next giveaway be a pair of hiking boots of our choice?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone have the Vasque Breeze GTX that they want to comment on?


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got my boots back from Merrell. They did not send me back a pair of Moabs, they sent me the Perimeters. Serious upgrade!:-D


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> Just got my boots back from Merrell. They did not send me back a pair of Moabs, they sent me the Perimeters. Serious upgrade!:-D



Good deal, those look like they should last a little longer.


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 28, 2012)

*had the asolo fsn 95's*

and though they're beautiful, they ran too small and tight for me. I returned them after tearing my last silver dollar sized chunk of skin off my heel, and got some Teva something or others. Light, waterproof, and most importantly, comfortable. Also wear Columbia mesh hikers when it's dry out. Timberlands when the snow is deep, and the weather down around zero.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone have the Vasque Breeze GTX that they want to comment on?



I ordered a pair, they seemed to get good reviews.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone have the Vasque Breeze GTX that they want to comment on?



Can only speak to the Wasatch GTX...but midsoles have worked well into the boot's 4th year(worn year-round).  Outer sole's tread has worn down some...prompting me the need to buy new this spring, but that's the only issue I have had.
5/13 EDIT:  Tread has worn down to point of needing new this year...........Thinking to try on Asolo, REI, Vasque, and one or two others...

$.01


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

I ended up getting a pair of Vasque Scree http://www.rei.com/product/810237/vasque-scree-ud-mid-hiking-boots-mens

Got a couple hikes on them so far and no complaints yet.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 19, 2012)

0 Cons = pretty good.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

What about North Face hiking footwear? Any thoughts?


----------



## Morwax (Apr 30, 2012)

Light, comfortable and breathable...
http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/p...ailhead/voyageur mid/slate black!harvest gold


----------



## PWDR8S (Jul 13, 2012)

I log an excess of 2-3000 miles of hiking each year... not including winter trekking which requires other gear than traditional hiking boots.  I used to have Asolos with the full leather uppers and enjoyed them while waiting for my custom Limmers were being created.  Since I got the Limmers, I never looked back.  The comfort and durability is beyond any boots I've hiked.  My Limmers have taken me to Brazil, Everest Base Camp, throughout the Alps and all the 4K's in NH and then some.  They're due for a resoling and I may just order up another pair for posterity.  The custom boots are still made in Intervale, NH.  Pete has been good making them and he hopes his kids carry on the trade as do I.  There is like a 3-4yr waiting list but that changes as demand does.  $50 deposit and drawing of your feet are taken on the day of order and then you get a call 6 months prior to finish so you have time to gather your money for the buy.  Well worth the wait.  Who knows, you may get lucky and find a stock boot that fits off the shelf but you have to visit their shop in order to try them on for size, etc.

 The aforementioned Asolos are now my work boots although my feet seemed to be getting wider thus they're starting to pinch/squeeze uncomfortably.  But for toughness... they hold up well.  I've tried other boots/shoes and they all fail due to too many materials(=too much stitching or glue to fail) or poor quality craftsmanship.


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2012)

It all depends what type of hiking you do.  If you're sticking to the state park, well blazed and traveled paths, anything will do.  If you are doing any trail that is popular and "gentrified", any real hiking boot will do.  If you need high-performance with high price, go for it.  I'm an all-leather upper hiker.  I started wearing them during my backpack days in the 70's before there were not many choices and you needed heavy ones for the weight.  Each boot has lasted me about ten years.  

My hiking tends to be different than many, so my demands are different.  I do a lot of exploring, bushwhacking and hiking through questionable terrain, mostly without blazes or wide open trails.  I go through a good amount of muck, brush rock hopping, boot-sucking mud and general crud.  I've been uber-disappointed with the gore-tex "waterproof" boots.  I blew out a pair of Vasques after two years, and was delighted to replace them.  They always left me with a soaker in the muck.  I also swear by Vibrams.  They have never let me down, even on the slipperiest of rocks.


----------



## TheDude1911 (Oct 15, 2012)

Belleville 990's for spring/summer/fall...
http://www.bellevilleboot.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=90


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought these Keen Erickson PCT boots earlier this year but finally got to use them for Sept hikes. 
http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/trailhead/erickson%20pct

I had to buy 1/2 size larger than the keen shoes I own. These boots needed virtually no breakin time. I've always had to break in boots but these are perfect after just a couple of hikes. I have a hard time finding boots that fit because Ihave wide feet and a high arch but these fit great. 
They are waterproof too, I walked through some streams to check if they were indeed waterproof and my feet stayed dry.


----------



## vdk02 (Dec 28, 2012)

Croc's!


----------



## gottabelight (Jan 5, 2013)

ive got 2 pairs for different climates / weather / terrain. I have high top waterproofs for cold / wet / muddy, and vibram five fingers for everything else! barefoot is the way forward!


----------



## timm (Jan 17, 2013)

This is basically the ultimate "whatever works for you" question but I wear LL Bean Cresta hikers, the all leather models. They are heavy by modern standards for most applications but I find them comfortable and durable and the weight is not an issue for me. I use them year round.


----------



## mattm59 (Jan 17, 2013)

recently spent 11 days in my Waterproof Teva boots(I think they're these)
http://www.teva.com/mens-raith-stor...olor=BELU&start=1&cgid=men-shoes-hiking-shoes
while on a trip to the West coast. Packed light, so it was just these for footwear. I was real happy with how they held up. I didn't hike all that much, but had a 15 mile day walking around San Francisco, a night jumping to Primus, several short hikes of a couple miles, and a lot of time kicking large balls in a muddy pasture for my sisters dogs. Got home, the mud washed off, and the boots look the same. Light and comfortable. Traded my Asolos in for these, and got a pair of mesh Columbias as well. Pix of the trip here...it was a blast. 5' of snow on Mt. Hood, 60 and sunny in frisco...and everything in between.
http://plus.google.com/photos/100582860684801552997/albums/5796359882976033361?banner=pwa


----------



## joydavid (Feb 19, 2013)

Water poof hiking boots are very important for you if you are the first time hiker for keeping your feet dry.  Make sure that your boots should be high over your ankles for extra support.  It is good for you if your shoes have the good grip. Hiking in an open country will generally involve wet areas; therefore the good hiking shoes are ideal.  If you have bad quality hiking boots, then the water will come over the top and your feet will get wet and muddy.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Depends.  Most times I wear my Asolo 520's for "hiking:"



I tried on a pair of those yesterday. On the heavy side but pretty comfortable. Probably overkill for what I need. I also tried on the Lowa Renegades. Would be the perfect boot, light and comfortable but didn't fit good lengthwise.


----------

